# Industry News: Lomography launches two new Instax cameras



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 28, 2022)

> The Fall Collection: Two New Limited Edition Lomography Cameras Join the Lomography Instant Camera Family
> Featuring exclusive and elegant designs, the Lomo’Instant Automat Glass Serengeti and Lomo’Instant Wide Monte Carlo bring a new look to your creative and experimental instant snapshots.
> Lomo’Instant Automat Glass Serengeti
> An awesome accessory for the analogue adventurer, this brand-new instant camera was inspired by the sweeping plains and diverse flora and fauna of the Serengeti National Park. Featuring a textured brown leather design and golden embossed detailing, no safari is complete without this advanced instant camera.
> Rocking a multi-coated, 38 mm glass lens, every shot on Fujifilm Instax Mini film is extraordinarily sharp. If you’re crouched in the savannah, spying on the wonderful wildlife then this clever camera will automatically adjust its aperture, shutter speed and flash output for impeccably lit instant shots, soaking up stunning natural light or adding a flash...



Continue reading...


----------



## cayenne (Sep 28, 2022)

I dunno about a tomography install unit, (except maybe the LomoGraflok 4×5 Instant Back back for use on LF view cameras)....but I've been eyeballing the quality install cameras from Mint,
Such as the InstantKon RF70

That thing looks like a way to get as much quality image on install film that you can in a still portable fashion.

Ah...so many toys, so little money....

cayenne


----------

